# Any safe ice tomorrow? 1/8



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Was planning ongoing out Sunday to test out my new flasher but came down with an overnight flu instead. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow morning if there is going to be any safe ice, if not I may just go to the dock at mogadore or at Ron's bait shop on east reservoir and punch a couple holes and fish from the dock. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

the flue I had lasted over a week....and it wasn't as bad as friends have had ....unless this is just a flue to get out of work


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I think I just ate something bad.. I'm better now, just killed my Sunday for me. Unfortunately. I hate those week long illnesses, 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I was on Wallace again today and the ice started feeling kinda funny in the afternoon. I'm done until the next freeze.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

That's what i figured. Oh well, I don't mind drillin a hole next to a dock and fishing, i just want to play with my new toy. Better safe then soaked.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I was on Wallace again today and the ice started feeling kinda funny in the afternoon. I'm done until the next freeze.


I went to Wallace this afternoon to see if anything was biting and asked a few guys how they were doing. Seemed slow today. One guy had a Trout. Another guy had a couple of small Crappie. The Ice was flexing as I was walking off of it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Was the guy with the trout an older guy wearing camo by chance? If so, I was fishing right by him. He caught a goby and then used it for bait and VOILA Trout. I noticed it flexing too. All the holes I walked by water would nearly come out.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> Was the guy with the trout an older guy wearing camo by chance? If so, I was fishing right by him. He caught a goby and then used it for bait and VOILA Trout. I noticed it flexing too. All the holes I walked by water would nearly come out.


Yes, that was the guy. The Trout was dead by the time I met him. Were you the guy with the dark hair and glasses? I was wearing a brown coat and blue jeans.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

I was on a small pond in the afternoon and was on a solid 4 inches.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> I went to Wallace this afternoon to see if anything was biting and asked a few guys how they were doing. Seemed slow today. One guy had a Trout. Another guy had a couple of small Crappie. The Ice was flexing as I was walking off of it.


ice was flexing...UHG not good!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I left around one. I don't fit that description, I lack the hair part.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> ice was flexing...UHG not good!!!


The Ice was flexing a lot with every step I took while walking off the Lake - and I was quite a distance from anyone else at the time. I am thinking that I might wait until the weather turns cold again before I fish there.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, definitely not safe to go on the ice tomorrow, hopefully east res will produce from the docks, Not sure where else to go tomorrow other than there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

From what you guys are saying, that ice was never really safe. It hasn't been warm enough to lose any ice. It's 19 degrees this morning and damn cold outside. We need a little warm up to get rid of the crap ice thats on some lakes. From what I'm hearing we have a major cold front coming our way after this week...........Mark


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lows into the singles around the 17th and highs low 20s is what I'm seeing starting the 17th. Hopefully this warm up will just melt that top crap off and we can start over with some good solid ice.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

If it flexes and pumps water out of holes you have an excellent chance of going through! I found that out the hard way a few years ago


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That slush ice melts/gets soft super fast I won't be venturing out till after the next arctic snap hope it gets cold sooner than later be safe and smart looks like dock fishing is in order for atleast a week Do Not Go Out Alone or at all Friday we will have our chance just not this wknd 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> From what you guys are saying, that ice was never really safe. It hasn't been warm enough to lose any ice. It's 19 degrees this morning and damn cold outside. We need a little warm up to get rid of the crap ice thats on some lakes. From what I'm hearing we have a major cold front coming our way after this week...........Mark


The Ice on Wallace Lake is a thin clear layer with 3 inches of frozen slush on top. I posted about it last week. It flexes way too much now. It would be nice to start over again with clear Ice.


----------

